# US troops urged to share faith in Afghanistan? "Hunting People for Jesus" -Video



## SolaGratia (May 14, 2009)

[video=youtube;hVGmbzDLq5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVGmbzDLq5c[/video]

"Hunting People for Jesus" - What?


----------



## JM (May 14, 2009)

If the soldiers were not speaking the language, just handing out a free gift, what's the problem?


----------



## Scott1 (May 14, 2009)

Could this be an [immediate] answer to prayer that God would multiply these efforts after the announced destruction of Bibles by our military in Afghanistan?

http://www.puritanboard.com/f38/u-s...-bibles-have-been-destroyed-47944/#post611356


----------



## Pergamum (May 14, 2009)

I long for a day when the servant analogies come to the forefront when it comes to sharing our faith and doing missions, and I long for a day when any military imagery in our witness is dropped. 

We are our to serve, not dominate. We are to suffer and die for Jesus, not to hunt others for Jesus. I hope the analogy of washing others' feet rather than "onward Christian Soldiers" comes to dominate our witness.



Bibles printed in any and every language is a great thing, and greater freedom will allow more people to read more things. But, let's not let the Word of God get associated with our military or gov't.


The chaplain's comments about "hunting people for Jesus" however, is perfectly permissible if he was speaking about US servicemen hunting other US servicemen for Jesus.


----------



## Scott1 (May 14, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> I long for a day when the servant analogies come to the forefront when it comes to sharing our faith and doing missions, and I long for a day when any military imagery in our witness is dropped.
> 
> We are our to serve, not dominate. We are to suffer and die for Jesus, not to hunt others for Jesus. I hope the analogy of washing others' feet rather than "onward Christian Soldiers" comes to dominate our witness.
> 
> ...



On one level, its understandable what you are saying.

There is, however all kinds of "military imagery" in the Bible, including even some of the attributes God describes Himself with in His Word.

No matter what "imagery" we use, the nonelect are not going to love the gospel and they are not going to love their Creator, whether His aspects as a lamb going to the slaughter for our sins or a returning judge to whom every knee will bow.

Also, and I know you are not reasoning against this- I am thankful we have many service men and women who are Christians and would that there be more of them, in the battlefield, everywhere.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 14, 2009)

As a Sailor I had no problems sharing my faith and handing out the scriptures in native tongue in other countries. I belonged to Christ first, then I belonged to the Navy second.


----------

